# Fishing Perdido Bay, North side of Innerarity Point



## scorp76 (Apr 4, 2011)

First off, hello. Just moved to Perdido little over a year ago. Most of my fishing advetures are Perdido Surf Fishing and the Piers. 

I live about midway down Innerarity Point and the north side of the bay is just behind my house. I was wondering if I might have any luck sneaking a small kayak out there and fishing an ultralite with live shrimp. The water is pretty shallow, knee to waist deep at the most but there are a lot of structures like boat docks and boardwalks to fish around. 

Any suggestions. I know there is a kayak forum but from reading that it seams most of the avid Kayak fishers hit the open water. Just wondering what I might expect to catch our here and what would be the best tackle.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Ive wade fish that area with live shrimp, top water lures and soft plastic lurelike gulps and caughts lot of nice spec trout and redfish and spanish mack and flounder and lady fish, and the is some good dock for some night fishing!


----------



## scorp76 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice, well I have a couple dozen live shrimp left from Pier fishing this last weekend. I cant believe those two D batteries have lasted on that bubbler since Saturday morning! 

I would love to tie into a school of spanish out here. I wasnt sure how the fishing would be since the water is so shallow and it is a bit of a ways up and over from the pass.

Brian


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I live on Innerarity Point but on the ICW side. If you have a kayak then you might think about launching at Galvez and hitting the docks on that side. There are some nice trout under the lights now and redfish are always possible. Best of luck to you. :thumbup:


----------

